# "Total Goat" feed



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I've seen Dr. R. Harry Anderson several times now RFD-TV talking about the "Total feeds". I'm curious if anyone uses this feed. How does the analysis look to y'all? It contains Tasco and AC.

I also noticed under "Feeding Directions" it states to offer free choice salt. Would this feed eliminate offering loose mineral free-choice? :chin:

http://www.totalfeeds.com/Total_Goat.html

Thanks ahead y'all!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No, there is not a significant amount of copper in this feed... Not to mention the other stuff like selenium, vitamin E... etc. It's only 15% protein, I like my girls to have at least 16-17% feed. You would still need loose minerals... Manna pro, which is a good loose mineral has this analysis:

CalciumMin16.00%
CalciumMax19.20%
PhosphorusMin8.00%
SaltMin12.00%
SaltMax14.40%
PotassiumMin1.50%
MagnesiumMin1.50%
CopperMin1350 PPM
ManganeseMin2750 PPM
ZincMin5500 PPM
SeleniumMin12 PPM
Vitamin AMin300,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D3Min30,000 IU/LB
Vitamin EMin400 IU/LB
Lactic Acid BacteriaMin1.5 Million CFU/LB

It also has salt too. So, it's not the greatest feed, but not the worst either, definitely not a complete feed though.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> Ground Corn, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Roughage Products (20%), Rice Bran, Diatomaceous Earth <snip>


First and fourth ingredients are not good quality at all...I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yikes, I was just reading the analysis..., okay, this would not be something I would feed either.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

:hi5: Thanks y'all! You confirmed my suspicions. My Daughter recently bought a Horse that has been on Total Equine. Dr. Adams, from Southern States recommended we take her off it. Interestingly, he didn't recommend a SS feed either. He wants her on Oats and Flaxseed to rule out allergies. Then our Vet came out, checked her over and recommended we take her off it asap. He said it was too much alfalfa, plus the soy. Two Vets opinions about this feed, prompted me do some research, hence I discovered the Goat feed. Both feeds "sound" good, but I was having some red flags. I am so grateful to this community!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not that we have it around here, so it wouldn't be an option, but I wouldn't feed it to my goats or my horses.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

I also saw it on RFD-TV i looked in to it ingredients aren't good enough for the price around fort worth its $18.50-$21.00 for ONLY 40 Lbs.


----------

